
Turing Award winner's blockchain project [audio] - sandyfjord
https://org.saito.tech/conflux-taking-a-dag-based-approach-to-scaling-proof-of-work/
======
trevelyan
I really like the way Conflux combines POW and a DAG. With that said, I still
do wonder how the economics are supposed to work out.

Once multiple blocks are produced at the same time, what is stopping the miner
with the greater hash power from just stealing the transactions (and their
associated fees) from the side-blocks and moving them onto the larger chain.
This sort of economic substructure feels like a leap of faith. Maybe it will
work, but Bitcoin does have a single thread of miners and blocks for a reason.

------
sandyfjord
Andrew Yao is the only Chinese recipient of the Turing Award. Interesting show
on his blockchain project for those who follow these things.

